

Show HN: Coddee – Real-time pull request review feed - stockkid
http://coddee.io

======
stockkid
Hi all. This is a real-time pull request review tool for better code review.

At work, we use GitHub PR to review co-workers' code. It is sometimes a pain
to review a PR with 30+ files changed. GitHub does not allow you to organize
files in logical order, or group them. Sometimes even you can't explain your
PR coherently.

So this is a proof of concept to solve the problem of large PR review. It is
still crude, but it works. Do you find this useful? Let me know.

~~~
piotrkaminski
Hey stockkid, nice to see somebody else attacking the problem of code review
on GitHub. :) You might want to take a look at my tool too,
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io). My quick impressions of
Coddee:

\- I don't understand the "Get realtime revision feed" feature. What does it
mean to push snapshots of pull requests to me? By email? Or do you just mean
the app's UI syncs with the state on GitHub in real time, like Reviewable?

\- Organizing files sounds appealing on the surface, and I actually set up
Reviewable to be able to do it but didn't finish implementing the feature for
my MVP. I opened an issue for it and, in the ~1 year since launch, not a
single user has said they'd like to have it. You may be overestimating the
feature's appeal.

\- I was interested in trying Coddee out on my own public repos, but you ask
for the full private `repo` scope up front so I bailed. I realize it's only an
MVP, but I think this is one thing you can't skimp on if you want people to
actually try it out. Check out how Reviewable does progressive authorization
-- I'm happy to explain how to implement that if it's not obvious.

Amusingly, I notice that we've made some similar infrastructure choices: real-
time DB (Meteor / Firebase) and SemanticUI. Heh.

~~~
stockkid
Hey. I haven't seen reviewable before. I might suggest that my team use it for
some of the projects.

\- Real-time revision feed: I meant that when a revision of PR is pushed, the
latest version will appear on the sidebar on the left.

\- Organizing files: that's interesting. I actually decided to make this
because I wanted that feature. I will have to keep experimenting.

\- permissions: I actually got similar feedbacks. I will address this. Thanks.

\----------

Some feedback of my own:

\- Is there a way to turn off tutorial? (butterfly on the screen) I find it
distracting.

\- Is there a way to split/unify code diff? (I am working on this with Coddee)

~~~
piotrkaminski
Cool, thanks. I just launched the tutorial (butterfly) system minutes before
you dropped by, so you're the first user to try it out. :) You can turn it off
from the help overlay, there's a toggle at the bottom of the screen. It'll
turn off for 2 weeks, then turn itself back on again -- but will only show up
to tell you about features you haven't used yet.

The diffs will automatically switch between one and two columns based on
window size. One of the butterflies would've told you about that. ;)

~~~
piotrkaminski
Not really. Pretty much the only times I've seen users exceed the rate limits
were when a) Reviewable had a bug, b) some other app they were using had a bug
(limits are per-user), or c) when they were backfilling the reviews on initial
signup and a _lot_ of PRs were open. You do have to be careful not to exceed
the burst quotas, though, which are largely undocumented for "security"
reasons. If you get a 403, make sure to pay attention to the Retry-After
header (my open-source Hubkit library will do that for you automatically, and
a bunch more).

